# Red Catts.



## Ozpaph (Sep 29, 2017)

two 4n coccinea - really red and the ever wonderful Slc Jewel Box 'Sheherazade'.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 29, 2017)

All I can say about the color is "Yummmmm"!


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 30, 2017)

Gorgeous


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 30, 2017)

I'm not into coccinea at all, but that second one is sexy!! 
I've never seen Jewel Box without orange hue. This is very nice!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 30, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I've never seen Jewel Box without orange hue. This is very nice!!



If anything, the JBS has purple undertones.


----------



## Stone (Sep 30, 2017)

Very nice petals on that coccinea.


----------



## kiwi (Oct 1, 2017)

Nice coccinea


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 1, 2017)

Wow, too cool!!!! The Jewel Box my all-time fav. catt!!!! Jean


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Oct 1, 2017)

Excellent blooms. Congrats


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 1, 2017)

JeanLux said:


> The Jewel Box my all-time fav. catt!!!! Jean



Jean, I had one many years ago and lost it. Took me a long time to find another division; but I had to have it.


----------



## Brabantia (Oct 1, 2017)

Beautiful !

Envoyé de mon Nexus 9 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 1, 2017)

Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy (Oct 1, 2017)

Really, Really nice.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 2, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> Jean, I had one many years ago and lost it. Took me a long time to find another division; but I had to have it.



About the same here  !!!!

Jean


----------



## blondie (Oct 4, 2017)

Beautiful blooms some nice stricking bright reds.


----------



## Don I (Oct 4, 2017)

Beauty.
Don


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 6, 2017)

Gorgeous bunch! The first coccinea 4N is blinding.. I need sunnies.


----------



## abax (Oct 6, 2017)

Funny paphioboy I was just thinking the same thing! Sun
glasses required. Beautiful, round shape too.


----------

